# בחיי



## Drink

What is the niqqud of the name בחיי (usually transliterated as Bachya)?


----------



## origumi

Try here: http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/בחיי_אבן_פקודה


----------



## Drink

Then I am curious why it is transliterated as "Bachya". Is this just under the influence of Ashkenazi pronunciation?


----------



## Albert Schlef

What's the origin of this name? Is it Hebrew?

Interestingly, the English wikipedia says "Arabic: بهية بن باكودا‎". Why doesn't it say "بحية"?


----------



## Drink

Albert Schlef said:


> What's the origin of this name? Is it Hebrew?
> 
> Interestingly, the English wikipedia says "Arabic: بهية بن باكودا‎". Why doesn't it say "بحية"?



I don't know where they got that from. Here it's spelled "بحيى", which leads me to believe that the second yud in the Hebrew spelling might really an alif maqṣūra and that it would thus be pronounced "בַּחְיָא". I wonder where the Hebrew Wikipedia got their vowels and whether they are correct.


----------



## Albert Schlef

I found something!

 I added it here ("הגיית שמו"):
http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/שיחה:בחיי_אבן_פקודה#.D7.94.D7.92.D7.99.D7.99.D7.AA_.D7.A9.D7.9E.D7.95
(If you want to reply there to what I wrote, please also notify me here.)


----------



## hadronic

I don't understand where your link is supposed to lead to... I only see Wikipedia's main page ?


----------



## Albert Schlef

hadronic said:


> I don't understand where your link is supposed to lead to... I only see Wikipedia's main page ?



 Maybe because the URL contains Hebrew letters. Gosh, I thought that in this day and age we got rid of Web encoding issues (do you happen to be using an antique web browser?). So:

Go to the link @origumi gave. There click the "שיחה" tab. Scroll down to "הגיית שמו".


----------



## Drink

Albert Schlef said:


> I found something!
> 
> I added it here ("הגיית שמו"):
> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/שיחה:בחיי_אבן_פקודה#.D7.94.D7.92.D7.99.D7.99.D7.AA_.D7.A9.D7.9E.D7.95
> (If you want to reply there to what I wrote, please also notify me here.)



Not sure why you left out the actual pronunciations it gives, so here is my transcription:
ולא עוד אלא שאין אנו יודעים אפילו, איך לבטא את שמו. אצל הספרדים מקובל לבטא: בַּחְיֵי, אצל האשכנזים: בְּחַיֵּי או בְּחַיי. דוד קופמן חושב שיש לבטא את השם: בַּחְײַ על משקל יַחְיָא או יַחְיַי וכן חושב גם מונק. ישנה אפשרות גם כן, שבטאו את השם: בַּחַיי על משקל זַכַּי או זַכַּאי. אולם נראה, שבמקרה זה, כמו בהרבה מקרים אחרים, דוקא אצל האשכנזים נשמר הבטוי הנכון. הראיה לזה היא, שאצל הספרדים הפורטוגזים נמצאת הצורה: בחיאל ז"א בְּחַיְאֵל, ויש אפוא לחשב, שהשם בחיי הוא קצור מן בְּחַיֵּיאֵל או בְּחַיְאֵל.

You can add that to the Wikipedia discussion if you want.


----------



## origumi

great team work.


----------



## Albert Schlef

Drink said:


> Not sure why you left out the actual pronunciations it gives, so here is my transcription:
> ולא עוד אלא שאין אנו יודעים אפילו, איך לבטא את שמו. [...]
> You can add that to the Wikipedia discussion if you want.



Thanks! I added it to the article itself. I gave you a credit for the meticulous typing in the discussion page.


----------

